# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnlijke tenen

## lilianpalm

Pijnlijk en krampachtige 3 (drie) midden tenen. Ze beginnen ook te vervormen.

----------


## MissMolly

Hoe oud ben je?
Het zou van alles kunnen zijn, van een acute ontsteking tot artrose of klassieke reuma.
Maar het kan ook komen doordat je verkeerde schoenen draagt, waarbij je tenen in de knel komen.
Je wil niet weten hoe ernstig vervormde voeten je kan krijgen door slecht passende schoenen.....
Naar de dokter en even naar laten kijken, zou ik zeggen.

----------

